#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE Mains 2013 Discussion Zone >  >  Guru Nanak Dev Engineering College (GNDEC)  Ludhiana btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilitie

## raymayank

*Guru Nanak Dev Engineering College, Ludhiana
*
*GNDEC Ludhiana Year of Establishment:* 1953.

*GNDEC Ludhiana Affiliation:* Punjab Technical University.

*GNDEC Ludhiana Mode Of Admission:* JEE Mains.

*GNDEC Ludhiana Branches In Engineering:*
Civil Engg.Computer Sc. & Engg.Electrical Engg.ECEInformation Tech.Mech. Engg.Production Engg.*GNDEC Ludhiana Fee Structure For Engineering 2013:* Total Fee INR 94,000/- Per Year.

*GNDEC Ludhiana Hostel & Mess Fee Structure For Engineering 2013:* Fee INR 15,800/- Per Year.

*GNDEC Ludhiana Engineering Placements 2012:*
All the reputed organizations including MNCs come to the College for campus recruitment. To achieve its goal, the Training & Placement Cell works towards recognizing the core competencies of students. It works through a close knot organization and has a structure which conveys information to the students at the fastest possible rate. A common placement brochure for all branches is published. The Training & Placement Cell firmly believes in Industry-Institute Interaction. In order to accomplish Industry-Institute Interaction it organizes technical talks and national seminars to provide a platform for the budding engineers to interact with professionals from various industries. It encourages visits to the industries by the college students. It arranges for industrial problems to be worked on by students as part of their projects. It also takes suggestions from members of industry regarding designing/changing of curriculum. The college has signed MOUs with many industrial organizations and industrial chambers. Technical paper presentation contests are held in collaboration with industries to discuss new developments and trends.

*GNDEC Ludhiana Campus & Intra Facilities:*
*Campus:* Guru Nanak Dev Engineering College was established by the Nankana Sahib Education Trust [NSET]. NSET was founded in memory of the most sacred temple of Nankana Sahib, birth place of Guru Nanak Dev Ji.
Shiromani Gurudwara Prabandhak Committee, Amritsar, a premier organization of universal brotherhood, was the main force behind the mission of Removal of Economic Backwardness through Technology. With this mission, a Polytechnic was started in 1953 and Guru Nanak Dev Engineering College was established in 1956. The Trust deed was registered on 24th February 1953 with a commitment by The Nankana Sahib Education Trust to uplift the vast weaker section of Indian polity comprising Rural India by admitting 70% students every year from Rural Areas. This commitment was made to the nation on 8th April, 1956. The day when foundation stone of the College Building was laid by Late Dr. Rajendra Prasad Ji, the First President of India. Nearly 10,000 graduate and 3000 Post Graduate Engineers have passed out from this college during the last 50 years and are at present successfully employed in India & abroad.The college is now ISO 9001-2008 Certified, NBA accredited and have signed MoU with IOWA University [USA] for exchange of students and faculty.


*Central library:*  The Central Library is try to purchase new books every year to make good resources centre.The Library in its new premises open with fully Air Conditioned. Two main reading halls, and one reading hall for Periodicals. The Book bank section on the first floor and general book stack are ground floor. The Library has a collection of books, thesis, bound volumes of journals and souviner. The Library is now semi computerized with an integrated system connected to the Campus Network providing Internet and e-mail facility. The reference collection of the Library is continuously updated, and augmented with the acquisition of CD-ROM databases and access to on-line databases on Internet. On-line Public Access Catalogue facility is available at the Reference Desk on the First Floor of the Library. OPAC can also be accessed through any terminal on the Campus Network. Library collection can also be searched through Web OPAC .The Library subscribes to about 129 current periodicals. Library subscribes to online IEEE and Science Direct.Also access to approximately 500+ online full text journals, is available through INDEST.The mission of the Central Library is to facilitate creation of new knowledge through acquisition, organization and dissemination of knowledge resources and providing for value added services.Library also subscribed new AICTE Mandatory e-journals including Engineering and Management.

*GNDEC Ludhiana Hostel & Mess Facilities:* NA.

*GNDEC Ludhiana Address:* Guru Nanak Dev Engineering College, Gill Park Ludhiana 141006 Punjab(India).

*GNDEC Ludhiana Campus Virtual Tour:*








  Similar Threads: Guru Nanak Dev Engineering College (GNDEC) Ludhiana btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities RVR and JC College of Engineering Chodavaram Guntur btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilitie Gudlavalleru Engineering College, Krishna btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilitie Sri Vidyanikethan Engineering College,Tirupati btech admission 2013,cutoff,fee,placements,hostel,campus facilitie R V College of Engineering Bangalore btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilitie

----------


## amydecia

Sorry but the video provided by you here is not about Guru Nanak Dev Engineering College, Ludhiana.
This video is of GNDEC Bidar. Please recheck it!

----------


## kamaxirav

Guru Nanak Dev Engineering faculty is Associate in Nursing engineering establishment located at Gill Park, Ludhiana, Punjab, India.It is one among the oldest engineering establishments within the northern region, established in 1953. Nanak Dev Engineering faculty was established by the Nankana European Education Trust. NSET was supported in memory of the temple of Nankana European, birthplace of Nanak Dev Malaysian Mujahidin Group.

----------


## akashram

When is the entrance exam for 2013-2014 batch?

----------


## Alina gill

> When is the entrance exam for 2013-2014 batch?


Hi,
it consider JEE mains for admission 2013-14 batch.......
Did u appeared in JEE mains exam?

----------


## ankurverma1994

Did we have to fill any form seprately also to get admission beside giving JEE mains.
What is average placement of this college?

----------


## Kushal Dev

> Did we have to fill any form seprately also to get admission beside giving JEE mains.
> What is average placement of this college?


hey,
       You don't need to fill the form for govt. clgs but yes for private clgs.....  :):

----------


## harpreetski

the fee u mentioned is wrong its just 54000 not 90000

----------

